# leisure battery 4v



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

My leisure battery has been left to drop to 4V.
I have hooked the van up to the mains and it has started to charge.

Question, do you think I will be able to recover the battery to full charge this way?
thanks


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It's dead Dave

All dead Dave

It's no more Dave

It's gone to the great battery in the sky Dave.

tony


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

You can try a multi-stage- good luck!


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

OK so its not looking good but I have to try!

Any opinion on wether its better to charge with the van charger or take it out and use the one in the garage?

And if all else fails any recommendations for a replacement, probably got to get it in the high street as I want it tomorrow.

thanks again


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Info on the original would helpful in terms of advising on a replacement?


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

100AH, powerline I think.
350x175x190. I can go slightly bigger all round.

Looked at Elecsol and Varta, I think they have the right sizes.

thanks


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

That seems like an extremely low line, is height critical?


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

If I replace the battery I shall fit two, one on top of the other with a board separator so height will be more important.

At the moment there is a lid on the battery box which limits battery height.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I use these personally but at 2" taller they may not suit you
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280709343...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2724wt_1159


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Techno100 said:


> I use these personally but at 2" taller they may not suit you
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280709343...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2724wt_1159


they are selling 2 x 125 ah the same physical size for the same price :wink:

regarding you re old battery , even if you did recover it and it tested ok , as mine did...

you ll bin it because it wont be able to hold the same capacity of useful Ah it once did and i d assume there are plenty of people rolling around on batteries down on stored capacity without even knowing it ! I m just testing my new ones and they store 30% more useable power than the tested ok old ones of the same Ah rating...

buy ones that have 550 (maximum i ve seen) charge cycles and you ll probably benefit from less of a drop in useable Ah than a 250 cycle battery and for the little bit extra cash they are probably worth it ...


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Just seen they do low height too
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/XV110-Lei...essories_SM&hash=item3f0d373558#ht_2967wt_901


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-12V-...tEquipment_Accessories_SM&hash=item3a694df8d3

At £166 for 2 and 550 charging cycles and 125AH ....


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes if I was needing replacements and I have no height restriction I would buy them myself .


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I must say that in general I find the twin terminal option is very convenient for after market additional connections without disturbing the installation (especially solar)


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you all for your input.

The battery took a charge and showed 13.3V when I took it off charge and put it back on the van.
As to any capacity damage we will have to wait and see but I suspect it has not done it any good!

Without a current clamp I cannot find out if there is a drain on the battery but I have disconnected the earth side while I am not using it.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

if you want to know for certain....

put a 60w bulb in a normal house lamp and run it through the inverter in the van....

A new battery will give over 12 hours run time...
An old battery that tests ok will give as little as 6 1/2 run time...and is obviously not worth carting around...


----------



## willy1 (Feb 15, 2011)

my starting battery went down to 2 volts last winter due to the cold i conected it to a charger and it came back up it lasted another 6 months till i could afford to replace it


----------

